
Solar powered smart windows break 11% efficiency, can provide 80% US electricity - fuzzythinker
https://electrek.co/2017/11/29/solar-smart-windows-11-percent-efficiency/
======
leephillips
The Nature paper is free to read:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-01842-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-01842-4)

